# Strap wrench recommendations?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've used a few, needed one the other day. I hate having to use a rag and channel locks. Rounded surface, not Sloan stuff. What's your recommend go to?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

One of my guys just picked those up GJ. Waiting to see how he likes them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

Specs on the straplock say 3" minimum I believe, probably useless on anything much smaller. Haven't seen one in person yet though. 

I have the regular ridgid with cloth strap that works ok, and just bought a chain vice grip wrench to try out along with a leather belt for protecting finishes hopefully.

I'm trying to find one that will work on widespread faucet handles (1 piece handle/escutcheon). Most all I've encountered have no area to get a good grip on the escutcheon, might have to fabricate something.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm looking for a good one for finish work mainly. Came across an odd ball customer purchased handheld shower head. Vacuum breaker went in fine, but had a hard time with the head, no spots for a crescent. All I could find on my Master's truck was this honking big ass craftsman plastic strap wrench. I got it to finally stop leaking with it, but it wasn't fun or easy.

The ones you get with a new Sloan valve, just less crappy....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

BTW GJ, back when I cut ABS with a cutter like that, I wish I had that strap wrench! I do miss working with ABS at times.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Here is a post from awhile back showing what I've used to help unscrew escutcheons with no area to get a good hold of normally.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/rubber-strap-rescue-57890/

Also to note, I've recently noticed that most of the shower heads aren't npt but straight thread and have a rubber washer for the seal and only need to be hand tight or they will leak due to that washer rolling into the shower neck. Some, not all. Pretty much every Delta head though.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Channel locks carefully ON a rubber strap.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> Channel locks carefully ON a rubber strap.


Yep, I have a Boa Constrictor rubber strap wrench and a lot of the times it doesn't grip tight enough. Then I'll just use the channels on the rubber as not to mar the surface.


----------



## HotDawg (Aug 4, 2017)

For those in the UK, there are good ones from Screwfix which I use. Can't remember if it's own brand or not, but most people testify by them.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

HotDawg said:


> For those in the UK, there are good ones from Screwfix which I use. Can't remember if it's own brand or not, but most people testify by them.


Found this: http://www.screwfix.com/search?search=Strap+wrench 

If you have time, could you post a picture please?


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

klein used to make one


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Bad Dragon has some good stuff. Oh you said wrench!


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> BTW GJ, back when I cut ABS with a cutter like that, I wish I had that strap wrench! I do miss working with ABS at times.


I have never seen ABS cut in that fashion.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OldNelly said:


> I have never seen ABS cut in that fashion.


Gotta love diy bringing up dead threads. There’s a special wheel to cut plastic.


----------

